# Visa and ticket A/R



## superban (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I will come in South Africa the 27th November 2009 with a touristic VISA from Italy, but I need to know if I need the Return ticket to enter in this country.

I dont know when I will return in Italy, I would like to stay for 4-5 months, but if it's impossible I think that I will go to mauritius islands and than I will return in Italy.

Do you know useful information?

Thank You
Marco


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Offical you need a return ticket (if you habe one without a date, this must be fine too) when you are entering RSA. 
Your visitors permit is for 90 days, you can extend this at Home affair.
You will need yoour passport, enought money for the period you will stay in RSA and a return ticket. Start the procedings one month before your visotors permit end. An take at least a day to go overthere or pay somebody to do it for you.

Good luck


----------



## superban (Sep 30, 2009)

Thatch22 said:


> Offical you need a return ticket (if you habe one without a date, this must be fine too) when you are entering RSA.
> Your visitors permit is for 90 days, you can extend this at Home affair.
> You will need yoour passport, enought money for the period you will stay in RSA and a return ticket. Start the procedings one month before your visotors permit end. An take at least a day to go overthere or pay somebody to do it for you.
> 
> Good luck


Good Reply

Thank You!


----------



## superban (Sep 30, 2009)

superban said:


> Good Reply
> 
> Thank You!


Hello,

I need to work with my laptop from Cape Town with a fast internet connection. Do you know if with a Vodakom internet key this is possible? Else do you know the best solution?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## GoldDragonFly (Oct 28, 2009)

superban said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to work with my laptop from Cape Town with a fast internet connection. Do you know if with a Vodakom internet key this is possible? Else do you know the best solution?
> 
> ...


The internet is South Africa is not at all that great, however some hotels have high speed internet connections. If you're not going to stay in a hotel, the best way to go would probably be a 3G wireless connection.


----------



## superban (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, thank you all for replay.

I have another question:

To enter in South Africa I need a return ticket, but if I want to continue my trip, I could to enter in South Africa with a ticket via Bus for example from Joburg to Botswana? This is possible in your opinion?

I ask this because I don't know how much time I want to stay in SA and I don't want to buy an expensive flight that may be I will never use.

I hope do you have undestand.

Thanks
Marco

PS: Sorry for my english, I'm improving...


----------



## GoldDragonFly (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, you can enter South Africa with proof of your 'onward journey' i.e. a plane ticket or a bus ticket to a neigbouring country. The bus ticket will be a cheaper option (maybe to Namibia, which I think is the cheapest).

If you have some proof that you will be leaving the country then they will grant you the tourist visa for 3 months, which you can extend for another 3. Just remember to book your bus ticket before you enter and also book it for a day within the 3 month visa period.


----------

